# John Paul II's blood is touring Iowa



## Berean (Sep 7, 2017)

Sad. They don't "worship" it, they "venerate" it.

http://www.thegazette.com/subject/l...ng-relic-from-late-pope-john-Paul-ii-20170906

http://www.desmoinesregister.com/st...ng-des-moines/628423001/?cookies=&from=global

"The blood, which the Catholic Church considers an "official, first-class relic," will make stops in Des Moines and Cedar Rapids, according to the release."


----------



## Steve Curtis (Sep 7, 2017)

Wow.


----------



## Gforce9 (Sep 7, 2017)

I have a hangnail from 1985, the same year the Chicago Bears dominated all of football. I will be going on tour this year. My hangnail will be in Philadelphia on Thanksgiving........

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## arapahoepark (Sep 7, 2017)




----------



## Ask Mr. Religion (Sep 7, 2017)

Gforce9 said:


> I have a hangnail from 1985, the same year the Chicago Bears dominated all of football. I will be going on tour this year. My hangnail will be in Philadelphia on Thanksgiving........


I will join you bringing along the hat on my head (yes, that one over there on the left).

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Alan D. Strange (Sep 7, 2017)

Much talk abounds in many evangelical circles, no less: "Is the Reformation over? Should it ever have happened?" 

This sort of news reminds us that it was needed then, and it is needed now. We are native Pelagians or idolators, looking either to ourselves or something (or someone), other than the true and living God, to save us. 

There is but one Savior, and the Reformation involved a recovery of all that accompanies that confession of truth. May we more than ever live in its light. 

Peace,
Alan

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Edward (Sep 7, 2017)

But is it as effective in curing folks as Benny Hinn?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## ZackF (Sep 7, 2017)

That's St. John Paul to you buddy.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## jw (Sep 7, 2017)



Reactions: Like 3 | Amen 1


----------



## Berean (Sep 7, 2017)

ZackF said:


> That's St. John Paul to you buddy.



Years ago, but not any more.


----------



## Parmenas (Sep 8, 2017)

ZackF said:


> That's St. John Paul to you buddy.



Correction! Pope St. John Paul II!


----------

